# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  زمن المشاعر الإلكترونية

## البركان الهادئ

*فى زمن الـ Facebook ....
 الصداقة أصبحت عبارة عن like ...
 و الخصام unfriend ... و الفراق block
 فى زمن الـ Facebook أصبح الاهتمام عبارة عن قراءة الـ Timeline و متابعة آخر الـ Activities و رسالة على Chat تحمل :تصبح على خير.
 فى زمن الـ Facebook مشاعرنا أصبحت ضغطات أزرار ..
 انطلقنا فى التعبير عن مشاعرنا جداً .. و لكن بـ الـ Keyboard ...
 فى زمن الـ Facebook زاد عجزنا عجزين حين تتلاقى العيون ... فـ تهرب الكلمات التى "ياما" نطقتها لوحة المفاتيح بدلاً منّا ..
 إكتفينا بـ دردشة لمدة ساعتين على Inbox لا تحمل إلا أشكال أوجه صفراء  فاقع لونها لا تسر الناظرين ..و حروف بـ لون واحد لا يكاد يكفى لـ صبغ  كلامنا بـ ألوانه الحقيقية..
 فى زمن الـ Facebook ... إفتقدنا المواجهة .. و فقدنا طعم المشاعر ... و أصبحنا من ذوى المشاعر الإلكترونية

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ههههههه روعه والله روعه 
*

----------

